# Hi



## gmytis (Apr 2, 2018)

i just joined in. I have gaggia classic with gaggia mdf grinder. so far i have installed ulka pump speed modification for classic. and done opv mod. ready for pid temperature mod and possibly for grinder upgrade.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome from me too


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome from me too.

Any idea what the grinder update might be?


----------

